# Any News On Scary Laura??



## dharma bum (Aug 2, 2014)

I just got a call from a friend of hers telling me she was locked up in CA for murder. I know Laura Raux pretty well and highly doubt she'd do anything like that. The only think I can think if is that the crew she was with ended up doing some things and it escalated... mortifully. 
I know where she's locked up and have her address but she only asked to talk/write to a few friends.
If anyone knows what happened or have any more info than the vague shit I've been going on, please let me know. She's a dear sister of mine and I'm extremely worried right now. 

Any news would help! Thanks...


----------



## landpirate (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi dharma bum, I moved your thread over to missed connections as I think it fits better there than stories and hopefully people will find it there more easily. I hope you get some news on your friend.


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 25, 2014)

Anybody know anything about what is happening with this? I tried googling this and only came up with the same articles that have been there.

I don't know the other 3, but Laura is a good sister of mine. Sucks being in the dark when someone you have shared jungles with is up for murder.


----------



## DesertRat (Nov 25, 2014)

If she's been sentenced, then all the details are public record. 

Start with a records search through the county where she's locked up, then, armed with that, it might make it easier to fill in the blanks once you have other names and locations and such to search with that you get from the records. 

Sounds like an adventure in the making! 
Good luck.


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 25, 2014)

I did that, nothing came up

*EDIT

Found her in the Placer County inmate records....next court date scheduled for January 15, 2015 at 8:30AM


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 1, 2014)

Fuck. She means a lot to me.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Dec 1, 2014)

Man anyone got any details on any of this craziness i know laura pretty well and edo real well cant either killing someone.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 11, 2015)

wrkrsunite said:


> Man anyone got any details on any of this craziness i know laura pretty well and edo real well cant either killing someone.


Currently held on a "no bail" status in Placer County Jail (all four).

http://www.thepresstribune.com/article/12/31/14/year-review-rosevilles-top-5-news-stories-2014
Wednesday Dec 31 2014
*Year in Review - Roseville's top 5 news stories for 2014*
By: Scott Thomas Anderson, Editor
* 1. Roseville detectives break train-hopper cold case *
To outside observers, it was a homicide file that looked nearly impossible to solve — an unidentified body found in a field, allegedly murdered by unknown, transient rail-riders who were scattered across the nation by the time police discovered their victim. But Roseville homicide detectives continued to keep the investigation in the public view, and at the end of March the Press Tribune broke the story that police had started a series of arrests in New Mexico, Nebraska and Washington. There are currently four suspects awaiting trial on first degree murder charges. The story began the year before, when police were called to a weedy creekside off PFE road. It was May 15, 2013 and investigators were getting their first look at a victim who would later be identified as 19-year-old John Alpert of Palmdale. A forensic autopsy determined that Alpert had been bludgeoned to death. Roseville police knew the crime scene to be a common campsite for train-hoppers. Working with Roseville police officer Dave Flood, the department’s expert on transients, homicide detectives developed suspects within the underground train-hopping world and began to track them. While many details of the investigation are still sealed, murder warrants were obtained for Edward Anauo, Jewls Carrillo and Laura Kenner. In March of this year, all three were captured. Investigators then obtained a fourth murder warrant for Charity Williams, who was apprehended in July. All four suspects have obtained defense attorneys and are being held on a no bail status in the Placer County Jail.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jan 11, 2015)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Currently held on a "no bail" status in Placer County Jail (all four).
> 
> http://www.thepresstribune.com/article/12/31/14/year-review-rosevilles-top-5-news-stories-2014
> Wednesday Dec 31 2014
> ...


Thanks man. Such a fucked up deal, i don't want to believe it. Ive witness first hand edo do some dumb shit but murder. I just feel like ive seen him at his worst and, even then, he didnt seem capable of murder. Plus flood's in on the investigation. I could see him killing someone just to frame some train kids. I dont known man, i dont know......


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 11, 2015)

@wrkrsunite ...This isn't some bullshit misdemeanor crap where Flood can tell a story and get somebody put in jail with lies. Somebody is going to have to produce some actual evidence. Looks like it will go to court soon if there aren't further delays.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Jan 12, 2015)

Not to butt in when it's not really my business, but this is a murder trial and it seems to be in a relatively small town where the news is mostly local, so I figure this'll be covered pretty heavily in the local news. Just follow the "Press Tribune" starting January 15th and it'll keep you up to date.

The fact that the cops aren't sayin' how they got evidence could signify a week case or just county protocol.

I hope your friend didn't do it and I hope she gets off. Hang in there.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 19, 2015)

Next court date is March 19...I can't find anymore info other than the initial articles


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Jan 19, 2015)

Johnny P said:


> Next court date is March 19...I can't find anymore info other than the initial articles



Any news on this January 15 court date?


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 19, 2015)

nope couldn't find anything


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 20, 2015)

i know none of these people, and i'm not passing judgement or implying anything at this time; i just want to point out to the kinderoogs out there that this could be a very good example of "make sure you know the folks you travel with". some folks look totally normal but might flip on a turn of the bottle, you just never know. be safe, and try to travel with people you trust...


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree with you 100% Matt...there are some crazies out there indeed. 

Suspects innocent until proven guilty however...I really wish I knew more details of what went down in Roseville that day.


----------



## Dirtface Sasha (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey, I've been following this case for a couple of years now. I kicked it with Eddo a few years back in Eastern Oregon, and he was a great dude for the few days I knew him. No clue as far as the procedure for a trial like this, but I check the Placer Co. jail roster every month or so, and court dates keep getting pushed another 4-5 months. How is it legal to keep anyone in county for such a long time without a conviction?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 22, 2016)

Dirtface Sasha said:


> Hey, I've been following this case for a couple of years now. I kicked it with Eddo a few years back in Eastern Oregon, and he was a great dude for the few days I knew him. No clue as far as the procedure for a trial like this, but I check the Placer Co. jail roster every month or so, and court dates keep getting pushed another 4-5 months. How is it legal to keep anyone in county for such a long time without a conviction?



The defendant is probably waiving their right to a speedy trial. 

Sometimes defendants are preparing their case, sometimes they fear the inevitable, waive their right then ask for extensions over and over. Also, once that right is waived, the prosecutor can ask for extensions as they continue to put together a case.

I'm not sure what happened in this instance, but I'm sure somebody has waived a right.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 22, 2016)

Seems hers was the last number dialed from murder victim's phone:

http://jobs.aol.com/videos/resumes/man-unknowingly-helps-track-down-twina-s-killer/518179639/
*Man Unknowingly Helps Track Down Twin’s Killer*
The twin of a teen killed near the train tracks in Roseville, California says he had spoken to one of the suspects arrested for his brother’s murder. After Josh Alpert’s brother John went missing during a train-hopping adventure, Josh contacted the last number dialed on his brother’s cell phone records. The woman who answered the phone, Laura Kenner, was one of three people later arrested, suspected of murdering John.


----------



## Fanatical Steward (Jan 22, 2016)

I certainly hope the Police do not manage to produce fake evidence to assist in a conviction.


----------



## creature (Jan 25, 2016)

i would not be surprised if the police produced FALSE evidence in order to hold their 'suspects' beyond a reasonable period of time..

this is a girl without resources..
hate to tell folks this, but..
but guess what?

SHE IS INNOCENT.

unless any of us have proof to the contrary.

there will be a day when they come for us.


it may be chineese soldiers, it may be frat boys in black..

it may be bulls or a new breed of merc, like a work camp Stun Buddy..

if she is NOT convicted, she is NOT guilty, & if she is held on SUSPICION, rather than conclusive evidence, it means she has ALREADY been convicted, prior to trial, to such an extent that she is ****SUBJECT TO CONDITIONS OF A CRIMINAL****.

now.. if the state wants to put her in reasonable housing & *pay* her a reasonable wage for waiting, fine.

but this incarceration crap based upon suspicion is fucking SHIT.

SHIT

SHIT

*************************SHIT***********************

the chineese purged the intellectuals..

they purged the elite

& they purged those who disagreed with them..

& the jews & christians & whomever have always been purged by the turdfucks that hide their desperation behind the carnage they decide to bless as fucking "service"..

our fucking judicicial system is bloated by judges & cops filling the courts with **SHIT** fucking infractions like train hopping..

WHAT KIND OF FUCKING RESOURCES ARE CHEWED UP BY THAT KIND OF HIGHSCHOOL JOCK FUCKING NEEDINESS THAT COULD OTHERWISE BE APPLIED TO ***ACTUAL**** INSTANCES OF CAPITAL IMPORT WHERE A LIFE IS ON THE LINE????

i could really fucking rage..

piss all over the spooks & cops that lurk here & know exactly what my fucking ip is, the color of my van & the numbers on my plate.. & where i fucking work..

don't worry, fuckheads..

i hate you as much as you hate me, & i am trying to get the fuck away from you..


your day is fucking coming..

a lot of you assholes are going to change sides, when you find you are laid off
& your children fucking hunger..
& you are reduced to the State of Having No Choice..

Snowden is a Hero, you assholes..

I hope bernie sanders burns you a new fucking asshole..

you fuckers need to **DO YOUR FUCKING JOB** & that is get the bad guys, ASAP & not fuck around with kicking kids out of their fucking sleeping bags..

you dumb fucks..

don't you know that the first part of *any* investigation (even as you probably watch any of us, here) is that:

A) you do not disturb the suspect

& A-a) you do not assume guilt other than is present upon observation

& A-b) you do not fabricate cause.

but you are all fucking guilty, EVERY FUCKING ONE OF YOU
because you DO NOT live up to your presumed AND EXPECTED higher standard of behavior.

fuck.. why do i have this feeling you assholes will start shooting poor white kids, when it gets too hard to just shoot non-whites.... oh.. pardon me.. pardon me & my fucking prejudice based upon you pulling guns & your desire to substitute power for your cocks while you fuck over whatever citizens you disagree with to the point of making them fear death & then killing them when they flee it..


go to fucking china, you fucking assholes.

Go to Fucking China..

or join the fucking FSB or KGB or whatever the fuck it is they call you fuckers, wherever the fuck you are..

go eat putin's cock, or lick the boots of the fat kid in north korea, because like it or not
you are the **********same********** fucking tool.

the **Same**

i suspect Christ Himself is on your fucking hitlist..


& B) once you have established.. (assuming you didn't fuck up & see sleeping in a field as a mortal fucking crime that requires choking the court with, so you can justify your fucking insecure jock-strap fucking cock scared fear of loss of employment).. established that there is a SERIOUS violation that would *justify* burning the fucking money (you fucking brainturds) that would otherwise be used on issues of *freedom**

FREEDOM

rather than fucking 'inconvenience' or 'nuisance' THEN you fuckers might actually have some idea of what your job is *REALLY* about.. i will never, ever, ever, EVER forget the day i saw TWO fucking cops pass up a girl who's ankle was twisted & she was laying on her side, crying..

i will never forget having to call those two blue uniformed, badge wearing, oath violating ******SHITS****** to do their fucking duty & place a call for assistance.

you are all fucking whores.

you *eat* the infected semen of the state & sacrifice *and change* your personal morality to whatever ease accompanies the fucking direct deposit of your next fucking paycheck & whore blessed benefits..

fuck it..

i hope scary laura is innocent..

i wish she had something better than incarceration, while she waits..

her phone was the last used..

what a fucking thin thread to hang a girl with..

do they have a weapon?
her fingerprints on anything that was used in the murder?
her dna under his fingernails?

this is bad shit.

but.. they aren't coming for me, yet. so it's cool..


&i will probably get mine, before too fucking long..






.


----------



## creature (Jan 25, 2016)

ps.. no fucking satire here, assholes.


----------



## Fanatical Steward (Jan 25, 2016)

Dear creature:
Why does it appear that part of that post comes from the lowered inhibitions of alcohol? I can appreciate the underlying sentiment of police stepping outside the boundaries that appear reasonable, but I will not condone implementation of such crude language to describe the police force. I would much rather insult them in such a manner that they do not immediately understand the meaning of a statement. For example, a quote that fits them well appears as "A drab of state, a cloth-o'-silver slut,/ To have her [or his] train borne up, and her [or his] soul trail in the dirt." This quotation essentially states that they act as a prostitute for the state and have the faces of a painted doll.

Yours truly,
Fanatical Steward


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 23, 2016)

Her next court appearance looks like it will be on 18 May.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 10, 2016)

According to this site: http://inmatelocator.cdcr.ca.gov/ Laura Kenner is now in Central California Women's Facility in Chowchilla.


----------



## PriusFuck (Apr 16, 2017)

I guess she started a pen pal site http://www.writeaprisoner.com/template.aspx?i=z-wf6221&print=p On the profile she says she is in jail for attempted manslaughter


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 18, 2017)

PriusFuck said:


> I guess she started a pen pal site http://www.writeaprisoner.com/template.aspx?i=z-wf6221&print=p On the profile she says she is in jail for attempted manslaughter



This case makes no sense, how do they get you to take a plea deal for attempted manslaughter when you were originally being charged with murder, the one dude Ed is still awaiting trial, and the other 2 defendants, one was Agro, don't even appear to be in custody anymore. The legal system is literally insane, I can see them offering her a manslaughter rap in exchange for testimony against the others, but how is attempted manslaughter on the table when the prosecution originally was saying they all killed the kid. It's honestly sad if it was a plea deal, she took a 9 year bid so the other sap will rot for 25 to life, if it even happened like the po-lice say it did. Three lives wasted - Sad!


----------



## PriusFuck (Apr 18, 2017)

FrumpyWatkins said:


> This case makes no sense, how do they get you to take a plea deal for attempted manslaughter when you were originally being charged with murder, the one dude Ed is still awaiting trial, and the other 2 defendants, one was Agro, don't even appear to be in custody anymore. The legal system is literally insane, I can see them offering her a manslaughter rap in exchange for testimony against the others, but how is attempted manslaughter on the table when the prosecution originally was saying they all killed the kid. It's honestly sad if it was a plea deal, she took a 9 year bid so the other sap will rot for 25 to life, if it even happened like the po-lice say it did. Three lives wasted - Sad!


The site allows the creator to put whatever charge they want into their profile. So that information could be false.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 18, 2017)

PriusFuck said:


> The site allows the creator to put whatever charge they want into their profile. So that information could be false.



I agree with you on that. I know someone who has spoken to her and she is allegedly doing no more than another 6 years. I think her plea deal was 7.5 to 10 if I remember the conversation I had correctly. I'm not sure on the exact timeline or exact numbers and how much of her country jail time is being counted to that state sentence but it's around that time. It is just a bizarre tale anyway you look at it.


----------



## onandonward (Jun 7, 2019)

Here's a Medium article on this that might be interesting to some. Scary stuff. Scary Laura Rocks stuff, although she didn't seem to be all that involved.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 7, 2019)

onandonward said:


> although she didn't seem to be all that involved.



Yeah, the way I read it, she was the one that finished him off? Or did I get the names mixed up?


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jun 7, 2019)

There were 4 people involved, the heavier sentence was given to Charity Ann Williams who was the one who supposedly killed the kid, stomping him with her boot. His body was found rotting in the dirt as he had been left for dead, missing for months. She's serving 15 to life at Chowchilla Womens Prison. It's a small world, I actually met Charity 13 years ago when she was traveling through Pensacola, FL. Let here wash up at my moms house. Put her and 6 other people on a boxcar to New Orleans a couple days later.


----------



## onandonward (Jun 7, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> According to the article, she was one of four individuals involved in the beating leading to John Alpert's death - apparently we differ on the definition of 'involved'?
> Interesting to see several self-deleted - and one banned - members resurrected here.



HAHA yes I realize she was significantly "involved", I suppose I didn't want to offend the people originally searching for her with the truth, but I realize they are probably long gone from STP.


----------

